# Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread...again)



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

http://www.dailysouthtown.com/southtown/dssports/pro/041sd1.htm



> As part of the deal, the Bulls are believed to have promised to continue their pursuit of Minnesota Timberwolves star forward Kevin Garnett, who could be the final piece to the championship puzzle.
> 
> Wallace had said he would leave the Pistons only if another contender exceeded their contract offer. The four-time Defensive Player of the Year can't be expected to turn the Bulls into a serious championship threat by himself. He averaged 11.3 rebounds, 7.3 points and 2.2 blocked shots in 82 games last season.
> 
> ...


----------



## all_aus (Aug 28, 2005)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

leave thomas out of it.. add someone else, won't happen though. if the bulls get kg aswell i will eat my computer little by little over time until its all gone.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

Chandler, Deng and Tyrus, no thanks.

Chandler, Sef or Du, Deng alright.


----------



## HAWK23 (Jul 1, 2002)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

are you kidding me?

C-Wallace
PF-Garnett
SF-Nocioni
SG-Gordon
PG-Hinrich


if you can get garnett you get him....


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

I don't wanna move Tyrus either.

C Wallace
F Garnett
F Nocioni / Khyrapa
G Gordon / Sefolosha
G Hinrich / Duhon

The thought it IS tempting though.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

I'd love to keep Tyrus, as we would have Ben, Kirk, and Tyrus for our future still. 

I'd give up Tyson, Deng, and a few future 1sts. They won't find a better offer anyway.


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*



theanimal23 said:


> .
> 
> I'd give up Tyson, Deng, and a few future 1sts. *They won't find a better offer anyway*.


Which is why I don't want to trade any two of Noce, Deng, Gordon, Hinrich, or Tyrus for him.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

First off, I say it's just the writer filling his column. Minnesota isn't trading Garnett. 

If you could somehow talk them into Chandler, [Deng/Gordon], filler and the 2008 1st rounder unprotected I'd be for it, but I'm sure they'll want more. Much more. Thats when I balk.

The most suprising thing about Garnett is he doesn't ask to be traded. He'll never sniff the finals in a Wolve uniform while the Bulls are assembling a contending team and have pieces they could use to acquire him.

Maybe there was more to it than just Jerry Krause when he was ripping the Bulls a few years back. Maybe Garnett is averse to change. Maybe he's the ultimate loyalty guy.

Whatever it is, Garnett's going down without ever playing in a finals and McHale may have just lost out on his best opportunity to get some nice young pieces to rebuild with.


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

Tyson, Deng, mmmmm and Duhon? maybe throw in sweetney wholl perform given his contraact status
T'wolves SORELY needed a true performing PG last season and Duhon gives them that

that gives them a lineup of:

Duhon/Jaric
Foye/McCants
Davis/Hassell
Deng/Griffin
Tyson/Blount

not a bad start to rebuild a franchise, have one bad year this year and then get a good draft pick from 2007 draft and they're back on track

Giving them Tyrus thomas is wayyyy too much. Our frontline players of KG and Ben Wallace would be getting old and we would need to replace them after 4 years. By keeping TT, this plan has Tyrus as our future 3/4 and then add next year's pick of a good big man and we have a team that will be a top 3 ECF title contender for the next 10 years. This allows the transition from phasing out KG and ben wallace to go smoothly without having a gap period of rebuilding again. 

That was the mistake with the Pistons. They should not have traded Darko. If they had Darko and developed him, they could have afforded to lose Wallace, or at least soften the blow. Darko COULD be a star, but the Pistons will just have to watch him grow and regret their trade.


----------



## RedBull80 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

Better yet why dont they just bend us over and stick us with a flaming mace...

Going for Garnett would be a dream, I can hardly even imagine him in a Bulls uniform. But obviously, if we made such a deal then we would also have to hit free agency, I don't know how the money situation would be after a trade like this.

Get Garnett in this kind of trade and then sign Matt Harpring or something.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

The biggest problem is Garnett is the best player on both teams by a wide margin. So they're probably going to want 2 of our best 3 players in return along with other worthwhile filler.

As much as I'd like to see Garnett in a Bulls uniform put yourself in McHale's position for a moment. If he trades Garnett for a bunch of Bulls whom none of us would mind giving up, is that really a smart move?

If I'm McHale I'd probably say I want [Hinrich/Gordon], [Deng/Nocioni], Chandler and [Thomas/protected first rounder]. Then throw in filler on both sides to make it match up.

Just to review, here is the Shaq trade.

O’Neal going to Miami in exchange for Caron Butler, Lamar Odom, Brian Grant and a first-round draft pick.

So, would you give up Gordon, Deng, Chandler and either Thomas or a 1st for KG?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

This may be the best offer minny will get for KG! If you want to win now, you do the trade. I really like all three players mentioned in the trade, but if you want to swing for the fences, it makes sense. Plus we still have the wasp with NY next June!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

Didn't I post this same exact trade in the Ben Wallace thread last night?.....hmmm

So we'd be left with

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon
SG-Ben Gordon/Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Andres Nocioni/????????
PF-Kevin Garnett/Malik Allen/Michael Sweetney
C- Ben Wallace/Antonio Davis/Luke Schenscher

We'd need to get one more man for the backcourt, and a backup small forward, Adrian Griffin? I think both Wallace and Garnett have a good 7-8 years left in this league. This move makes us box office.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*



sloth said:


> Didn't I post this same exact trade in the Ben Wallace thread last night?.....hmmm
> 
> So we'd be left with
> 
> ...


Viktor Khyrapa


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

I was thinking the same thing. Pax was thinking ahead by getting that kid.


----------



## RedBull80 (Jul 3, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*



sloth said:


> Didn't I post this same exact trade in the Ben Wallace thread last night?.....hmmm
> 
> So we'd be left with
> 
> ...



Whats wrong with Matt Harpring? decent scorer


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

Garnett to Chicago, never ever ever.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

That Khryapa move really makes sense. 

I think the trade works.

Something like:

Chandler- 10 million
Tyrus- 3.4 million
Luol- 2.6 million

Total- 16 million

Kevin Garnett- 20 million

4 million difference, I think we still have about 3.5 left in capspace, so this trade should work.


----------



## Fergus (Oct 2, 2002)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

I have an alternative trade idea that might work.

First, I think the Bulls should realize that teaming Garnet with Ben Wallace and a couple of top notch gaurds could mean championship contention for the next several years. 

Here is my idea:

Garnet for Chandler, Deng, and Gordon.

I think everyone would admit that this is a pretty tempting offer for Garnet. The Timberwolves would have to consider making this trade.

Now here iswhy the Bulls should consider this. 

In the NBA you always have to look at the salary cap, not only currently but in the next few years to come. The downside that any "big trade" other than the P.J Brown trade, is that the salary cap would be brutal for the next few years. Resigning the Hinrichs, Dengs and the Gordons would be tough. Trading Deng and Gordon along with Chandler means your only upcoming major resigning would be Hinrich. Tyrus Thomas should be locked up with his rookie contract for a while. Also, you still have a very likely lottery pick from New York next year. Bye the time Thomas the the person selected with next years lottery pick comes up, Wallace and Garnet are reaching the end of their deals. So, my suggested trade works from the salary cap perspective.

Short term, your line up looks like:

Wallace/Sweetney/Allen
Garnet/Thomas/Allen
Nocioni / Thomas
Thebo/Hinrich
Hinrich/Duhon

That line up looks pretty good to me.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

Umm no. LEts pack the hell out of Thomas to Minnesota before we even mention trading Gordon.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

Thomas is not going anywhere, why the hell didnt they just trade the #2 pick in a package for KG, they drafted Thomas and hes staying.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

Thomas is definintely staying...

IMO, it seems as Pax views him as the future of the team...


----------



## Aesop (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

Might there be a possibility that Minnesota doesn't want Chandler's contract? Maybe PJ Brown's expiring contract fits their long-term needs better.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*



Aesop said:


> Might there be a possibility that Minnesota doesn't want Chandler's contract? Maybe PJ Brown's expiring contract fits their long-term needs better.


yep....

especially right now, we'd be able to land another FA...and pj comes off the books next season so it's even better


----------



## highlite2nice2nice (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

i dont really like garrnet too much. i dont want to get rid of tyrus thomas and deng. I think we should trade will the hawks and then next year get a superstar big


----------



## Bulls4Life (Nov 13, 2002)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*



Pain5155 said:


> Thomas is not going anywhere, why the hell didnt they just trade the #2 pick in a package for KG, they drafted Thomas and hes staying.


Pax had to secure Wallace first or KG would be in the same situation here that he has been in in Minny.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

i don't know how on earth pax could pull this off without touching the core, something he's said he's very hesitant to do...but if minny is foolish enough to trade KG, then well, they're stupid and pax should pounce.

really don't want to give up deng. can't say as much about an unproven, never played in the nba, might take a few years to get it tyrus thomas.

so any combo of chandler/thomas/and whatever (except deng/kirk/ben) to get KG...*you do it.*

it would be the offseason of the century. 

and there obviously would be no need for the 82 year old PJ Brown. 






but i don't think for a minute it will actually happen.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*



Bulls4Life said:


> Pax had to secure Wallace first or KG would be in the same situation here that he has been in in Minny.


It makes sense....


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

Chris Bosshard or whatever his name is from ESPN said KG is staying put in Minnesota. 

I can't see McHale trading KG because that would be admitting he has really, really misplayed things in Minnesota.


----------



## bigdbucks (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

OMG you totally get him!!! haha ARE YOU KIDDING!? KG and Big Ben up front is absolutely ridiculous! along w/ Kirk and Noc on the perimeter! Teams will score like 80/game on us. Along with that the Knicks are going to be HORRIBLE more than likely and we will end up with another lottery pick next year. Getting KG puts the Bulls in title contention immediatly. 
Ben
KG
Nocioni
BG
Kirk
thats a fantastic starting five. Brings a title to Chicago for the next 2 years at least...


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

*KG can still be a possibility*

I don't know how the timberwolves can refuse. KG has always wanted a championship and didnt win with Sam Cassel and Sprewell.

Kevin McHale can really rebuild his franchise with this trade.


----------



## DengNabbit (Feb 23, 2005)

*Re: KG can still be a possibility*

i'm wondering what the 2007 pick is worth to McHale. maybe Pax's unwillingness to include it stopped a draft day deal.

maybe the fact we have our center now makes that pick available. god if only it could be the 2007 pick and Tyrus, with salaries or Tyson.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*

this just looks so beautiful and smooth to me

kirk/duhon
ben/thabo
noc/khryapa
garnett/sweetney
wallace/allen

the knicks pick next year, some minor FA acquisitions


I dare believe.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

Since we're dreaming, I think we should trade Chandler, Sweetney, Duhon, Pargo, Livingston, and Schensher for Lebron or Kobe.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon
SG-Ben Gordon/Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Andres Nocioni/Viktar Krappa
PF-Kevin Garnett/Mike Sweetney/Malik Allen
C- Ben Wallace/Greg Oden/Antonio Davis

We get a chacne to faze Greg into the NBA, and eventually he becomes the starter.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

It's way to early to even think we'll get Oden. Too many things have to fall in place for us. Not Impossible, but not 100% guaranteed.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



Mr. T said:


> Since we're dreaming, I think we should trade Chandler, Sweetney, Duhon, Pargo, Livingston, and Schensher for Lebron or Kobe.


You got to be kidding me here. We wouldn't get full value back. Include Dwight Howard, and it's a done deal :biggrin: :banana:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



Mr. T said:


> Since we're dreaming, I think we should trade Chandler, Sweetney, Duhon, Pargo, Livingston, and Schensher for Lebron or Kobe.


funny, i remember similar responses up until a few months ago, when people would mention going after ben wallace.

gee, i wonder what kind of responses a heat poster would get in 2003, if he dared propose an odom/grant/butler/pick for shaq trade.


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

This would be disastrous to us long term. Sure we'd be contenders now, BUT what happens in 3-4 years when those 2 are both ready to retire, or at the least still here taking up all our money and not producing nearly as much. We'd be giving up Deng (great potential and already a good player), Tyson (good player with size and athleticism hard to find), Gordon (already clutch and our best player), Thomas (loads of potential, could be a great), for a 32 year old KG who has never done anything real special as far as winning? I'd rather keep a young team that is good enough to make the playoffs and next year as is can be a contender. Giving up all our young guys who might turn out to be great for one old guy means rebuilding again in a few years when he is finally done for.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



DaBabyBullz said:


> This would be disastrous to us long term. Sure we'd be contenders now, BUT what happens in 3-4 years when those 2 are both ready to retire, or at the least still here taking up all our money and not producing nearly as much. We'd be giving up Deng (great potential and already a good player), Tyson (good player with size and athleticism hard to find), Gordon (already clutch and our best player), Thomas (loads of potential, could be a great), for a 32 year old KG who has never done anything real special as far as winning? I'd rather keep a young team that is good enough to make the playoffs and next year as is can be a contender. Giving up all our young guys who might turn out to be great for one old guy means rebuilding again in a few years when he is finally done for.


in 4 years, when we have collected 2 more rings, we shall rebuild.

this squad we have NOW is disastrous for us long term. imagine in 8 years, when hinrich is 33 years old and everyone else is over the hill...


----------



## DaBabyBullz (May 26, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



paxman said:


> in 4 years, when we have collected 2 more rings, we shall rebuild.
> 
> this squad we have NOW is disastrous for us long term. imagine in 8 years, when hinrich is 33 years old and everyone else is over the hill...


I don't know why you think it's disastrous as is. We have a solid team as is, and can always grab a FA or someone from the upcoming drafts. And in those 8 years, we'd be competitive on all of them too, not like if we do this trade where we win for 4 years, then suck a*s for 4 years due to giving up our whole team for a couple big old guys.


----------



## step (Sep 19, 2005)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

Now all we need is for KG to say he wants out!


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



> PG-Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon
> SG-Ben Gordon/Thabo Sefolosha
> SF-Andres Nocioni/Viktar Krappa
> PF-Kevin Garnett/Mike Sweetney/Malik Allen
> ...




We're probably not going to get Greg Oden... especially if we keep jinxing ourselves by talking about it....but I'll say this...

Greg Oden starts from the second he steps on an NBA floor. I would take him over Ben Wallace today.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



step said:


> Now all we need is for KG to say he wants out!


he is a fuming mountain of pure rage w/o a "cool off" button.
something's gotta give


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

http://www.sportingnews.com/yourturn/viewtopic.php?t=105654



> *Loyalty is in short supply in modern sports, though there is no shortage of those of us who decry that lack of loyalty as often as our laptops will allow. But I'm looking at the state of the Timberwolves, and I'm thinking it's about time for Kevin Garnett to start nudging ownership into sending him elsewhere.*
> 
> I admire the impulse to remain a member of just one team, to allow that team to build around you for your entire career, and to take responsibility for the fate of that team. And I despise the cheap antics NBA players have employed in recent years to secure a trade -- whether Vince Carter and Baron Davis exaggerating injuries, or Alonzo Mourning and Jim Jackson refusing to show until their wishes were granted. But I think there is a happy medium for a player who wants to be traded. Meet with the owner and general manager to discuss your desire, keep details of that meeting out of the newspapers, and very quietly let them see what can be worked out.
> 
> ...


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

Personally i wouldnt do it if Thomas was included i like the kid so much already and dont want to give him up, I agree with a few people on here saying its not good for us long term.
I want to win the championship as a team, we have a great core that pax has said on a number of times, build around the core of Kirk, Ben, Deng and Noc and now Tyrus, He has started by signing a great vet centre, i dont think this will go down, and im glad really but thats just my personal opinion.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

better to win a ring and then have to re-build sooner, than suffer 2nd and 3rd round playoff exits for 7 years and then rebuild without getting a ring out of it. sure it's speculation, but there's no guarantee that we would be a better team than we would right now if we trade for kg


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

a Ben Wallace/KG frontcourt would easily be the most dangerous duo since Duncan/Robinson



> The Bulls believe they can revive the talks if they sweeten their offer of center Tyson Chandler and forward Luol Deng with recent first-round draft pick Tyrus Thomas, whom the Timberwolves are known to covet.


I'd find it hard to believe that McHale wouldn't want one of the Bulls guards involved in a deal, and I'd bet the talks probably start and end with Kirk Hinrich, JMO.

Minnesota surely has no need for Ben Gordon as they just drafted Randy Foye, a combo guard with Ben Gordon type skills. The Bulls have probably offered Duhon here, but this is where I could see the Wolves pushing for Hinrich

Hinrich/Thomas/Chandler gets you KG, but probably too much to get it done???


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



TRON said:


> a Ben Wallace/KG frontcourt would easily be the most dangerous duo since Duncan/Robinson
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeh i agree about wanting a guard also, dont see it happening, dont want it to happen so hope it doesnt happen haha

Just they will want to much, and probably want a player that i dont want off our roster, i like our players way to much


----------



## charlietyra (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



TRON said:


> a Ben Wallace/KG frontcourt would easily be the most dangerous duo since Duncan/Robinson
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Pax or Skiles would rather give up one of their children then trade Kirk. I honestly believe that if there is one untouchable on this team it is Hinrich. 

Having said that it is very obvious to me that the smart move for the T-Wolves would be to re-build and trade KG for young talent at this time. The Bulls would be the perfect trading partner. Garnett, although still a great player, is past his prime. Most knowledgeable T-Wolves fans (I live in MN) understand that trading KG is their only viable option for improving the team in a hurry. The only other option is stinking so bad next year that they win the Oden sweepstakes.

Because of Chandler's huge contract he would need to be part of such a T-Wolves/Bulls deal. My feeling is that if Chandler goes to the Hornets that would be the indication that McHale is serious about not trading KG this year. Too bad. At least we could tell Ben that we really tried.


----------



## Mr. T (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



paxman said:


> funny, i remember similar responses up until a few months ago, when people would mention going after ben wallace.
> 
> gee, i wonder what kind of responses a heat poster would get in 2003, if he dared propose an odom/grant/butler/pick for shaq trade.


I remember people saying we would have to give Detroit a piece of the core for Wallace because he was too loyal and would demand we take care of his former team - YESTERDAY. :biggrin:


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



Mr. T said:


> I remember people saying we would have to give Detroit a piece of the core for Wallace because he was too loyal and would demand we take care of his former team - YESTERDAY. :biggrin:


 :clap:


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

The Timberwolves know we have the Knicks' pick next year, and the likelihood of that being in the high lottery is, well, rather high. Under what conditions would you give up the Knicks' pick?


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



FanOfAll8472 said:


> The Timberwolves know we have the Knicks' pick next year, and the likelihood of that being in the high lottery is, well, rather high. Under what conditions would you give up the Knicks' pick?


well, I think you'll get one of 2 answers: 
"under the conditions that we get garnett"
"under no conditions"

only reason why that's a deal breaker for me, is b/c of all the fun it would take out of following the knicks.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

Try to spin the trade in a either the Knicks pick or Deng type of way. Of course Sweetney would go over if Deng was removed from the trade.

In all reality, if we do the proposed trade, we're trading two bench players from last year and a draft pick for KG, not bad at all. Hopefully KG catches wind of this and demands it happens, with a demand, this is a good situation for KG.

I also like that the PJ Brown talk has died down. I'm betting Paxson turned down the deal.


----------



## doomraisin (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*



bigdbucks said:


> OMG you totally get him!!! haha ARE YOU KIDDING!? KG and Big Ben up front is absolutely ridiculous! along w/ Kirk and Noc on the perimeter! Teams will score like 80/game on us. Along with that the Knicks are going to be HORRIBLE more than likely and we will end up with another lottery pick next year. Getting KG puts the Bulls in title contention immediatly.
> Ben
> KG
> Nocioni
> ...


Absolutely! Thanks for being the voice of reason.

Maybe I'm missing something, but this proposed deal sounds like an obvious no-brainer. I do not understand why any fan would feel reluctant to part with Thomas, zero NBA minutes played, in order to obtain Kevin Garnett, perenniel all-star.

Wallace, Garnett, and Nocioni on the front line? That's sick.

As I said, I'm just not getting this hand-wringing at all. I guess some people just like their hands wrung. You've got to know that Paxson and Skiles have this thing under control. We'll worry about our jobs, let them worry about theirs. They've done nothing to earn this level of distrust.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

Lets keep talking about this, I feel if we keep talking about it, it'll somehow get done.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



sloth said:


> Lets keep talking about this, I feel if we keep talking about it, it'll somehow get done.


Don't worry, it's probably already done.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Wallace to join Bulls - and Garnett might be next*

"Daily Southtown - As part of the Ben Wallace agreement, the Bulls are believed to have promised to continue their pursuit of Minnesota Timberwolves star forward Kevin Garnett, according to Paul Ladewski of the Daily Southtown.

The Bulls believe they can revive the talks if they sweeten their offer of center Tyson Chandler and forward Luol Deng with recent first-round draft pick Tyrus Thomas, whom the Timberwolves are known to covet.

Another possibility is a trade with the Denver Nuggets , who re-signed center-forward Nene to a six-year, $60 million deal recently. The contract was similar to the extension that Chandler received last summer."

Ummmmm, this is getting out of hand.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next?*



Aesop said:


> Might there be a possibility that Minnesota doesn't want Chandler's contract? Maybe PJ Brown's expiring contract fits their long-term needs better.


Very possible. N.O. gets Chandler, Wolves get a couple of good young guys and a big expiring contract of a solid guy, Bulls get KG.

Long term if Paxson can find someone to turn into a star (TT or next year's pick) as KG and Wallace age, retire, then we're set.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

yeah darlets, that's the only thing that would make me like (love!) this chandler trade. 
if indeed the kg thing is the reason for it. remote possibility it happens of course.

and according the the hornets report guy, the chandler trade has been agreed on today
and will be reported tomorrow.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

What are the rules on trading traded for players. e.g if we trade for Brown can we then trade him.

I thought it all had to be done in one big deal, in this case a three team deal.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



darlets said:


> What are the rules on trading traded for players. e.g if we trade for Brown can we then trade him.
> 
> I thought it all had to be done in one big deal, in this case a three team deal.


if this is true, and a 2 team trade is reported tomorrow, we can be sure the garnett thing is off


----------



## Silvio Dante (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



darlets said:


> What are the rules on trading traded for players. e.g if we trade for Brown can we then trade him.
> 
> I thought it all had to be done in one big deal, in this case a three team deal.



Unless the latest CBA was changed last year on this subject, I believe you can trade a player you received in a earlier trade only if that player goes alone in a deal, such as when the Bulls obtained Dikembe Mutombo from the Knicks two years ago in the Jamal Crawford / JYD S&T with NY, and the following month shipped him to Houston for Pike and Adrian Griffin. So if we obtain PJ and turn around and trade him afterwards, even a day later, then I believe he would have to go alone and not be part of a package ... thus, he wouldn't be able to go to MN for Garnett as he doesn't make KG cash.


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



Silvio Dante said:


> Unless the latest CBA was changed last year on this subject, I believe you can trade a player you received in a earlier trade only if that player goes alone in a deal, such as when the Bulls obtained Dikembe Mutombo from the Knicks two years ago in the Jamal Crawford / JYD S&T with NY, and the following month shipped him to Houston for Pike and Adrian Griffin. So if we obtain PJ and turn around and trade him afterwards, even a day later, then I believe he would have to go alone and not be part of a package ... thus, he wouldn't be able to go to MN for Garnett as he doesn't make KG cash.


so, either a 3 way with minny and nok, or nothing.


----------



## ohiostfbfan (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*

theres now way the bulls get kg without giving up tyrus


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

*Re: Ben Here Now, KG Next? (merged thread)*



ohiostfbfan said:


> theres now way the bulls get kg without giving up *tyrus*



then screw KG..


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Wallace to join Bulls - and Garnett might be next*



darlets said:


> "Daily Southtown - As part of the Ben Wallace agreement, the Bulls are believed to have promised to continue their pursuit of Minnesota Timberwolves star forward Kevin Garnett, according to Paul Ladewski of the Daily Southtown.
> 
> The Bulls believe they can revive the talks if they sweeten their offer of center Tyson Chandler and forward Luol Deng with recent first-round draft pick Tyrus Thomas, whom the Timberwolves are known to covet.
> 
> ...


At this point, Pax really should pull the trigger and go for it all.

Deng + Chandler + Tyrus for Garnett? Score! Pull the trigger, Pax.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Wallace to join Bulls - and Garnett might be next*

already posted


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wallace to join Bulls - and Garnett might be next*

I saw we sweeten the deal a little more.

Bulls Trade:

Tyson Chandler
Tyrus Thomas
Luol Deng
2007 Pick w/ swap

Bulls Receive:

Kevin Garnett

Lets get proactive!


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Wallace to join Bulls - and Garnett might be next*

hell...why do we just do this

wallace
chandler
nocioni
hinrich
gordon
thomas
benny the bull

for 

kg
wolves mascot


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wallace to join Bulls - and Garnett might be next*



The ROY said:


> hell...why do we just do this
> 
> wallace
> chandler
> ...


Because that'd utterly be retarted.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

*Re: Wallace to join Bulls - and Garnett might be next*



sloth said:


> Because that'd utterly be retarted.


about as retarted as your last post..

get the picture?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

*Re: Wallace to join Bulls - and Garnett might be next*



The ROY said:


> about as retarted as your last post..
> 
> get the picture?


How is getting a lineup of:

PG-Kirk Hinrich/Chris Duhon
SG-Ben Gordon/Thabo Sefolosha
SF-Andres Nocioni/Viktar Krappa
PF-Kevin Garnett/Michael Sweetney
C- Ben Wallace/Malik Allen/Luke Schenscher

Retarted? Are me, kukoc, and dabullz the only ones that want to win a championship?


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

I would actually do sloth's deal. It's an insanely good package but what's the difference when it makes you at least a top-3 favorite to win it all?

Hinrich/Duhon
Gordon/Thabo
Noc/Khyrapa
KG/Sweetney/Malik
Wallace/AD?/Schenser/Sweetney

They'd have to live off the MLE for awhile but what's wrong with that?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

u don't trade the ny 2007 pick...

period....if the trade deadline comes and their 10 games over .500..then that's different


----------



## paxman (Apr 24, 2006)

what's retarted?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

madox said:


> I would actually do sloth's deal. It's an insanely good package but what's the difference when it makes you at least a top-3 favorite to win it all?
> 
> Hinrich/Duhon
> Gordon/Thabo
> ...


Exactly, I'm tired of future considerations. We are in a position where we could nab a potential MVP, and only give up a draft pick from this year, 2 guys that came off the bench last year, and another future draft pick. Seems like a good trade to me.


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

paxman said:


> what's retarted?


he spelled it that way..i figured he knew something i didn't

lol


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> u don't trade the ny 2007 pick...
> 
> period....if the trade deadline comes and their 10 games over .500..then that's different


Whats better, a 4:1 odds of winning the championship, or say a 0-8.8% chance of getting Greg Oden?


----------



## The ROY (Nov 11, 2004)

sloth said:


> Exactly, I'm tired of future considerations. We are in a position where we could nab a potential MVP, and only give up a draft pick from this year, 2 guys that came off the bench last year, and another future draft pick. Seems like a good trade to me.


so you pass up the chance at a greg oden or kevin durant...franchise players that could win you MANY championships for a chance to win atleast 1 now?


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

ROY, I think that team would be a championship favorite for the next 3-4 years. Teams like that can sign very good players on the cheap with MLE, because FA's know they can come here and win. 

I know '07 draft is great but that lineup is just too good to pass up.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

The ROY said:


> so you pass up the chance at a greg oden or kevin durant...franchise players that could win you MANY championships for a chance to win atleast 1 now?


I think those 6 Jordan championships are skewing your head a little. I'd rather take Garnett and have a surefire championship window of about 5 years than take a chance on Greg Oden, when we're betting on a team LOADED with talent to suck. 1 is better than chances.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Well, lets just take a look down memory lane, and where ESPN originally picked up the Garnett to the Bulls story, and then it just caught like wild fire.

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=102184


----------

